
The Rock Test: A Hack for Men Who Don’t Want to Be Accused of Sexual Harassment - Tomte
https://medium.com/@annevictoriaclark/the-rock-test-a-hack-for-men-who-dont-want-to-be-accused-of-sexual-harassment-73c45e0b49af
======
ordu
I believe this trick wouldn't work. Such a big and self confident man is the
best target for jokes. Size gives us a lot of ideas for jokes, self confidence
guarantees that he wouldn't become angry and wouldn't kill us. We can make fun
from joking, he can to appreciate our awe for his muscles interpreting our
jokes as jealousy. So it would be fun for all.

But jokes about sizes or other physical properties of women is a big no-no in
a world where sexual harassment accusations is a real threat.

There is one big difference between The Rock and woman: The Rock have no fear
to become a subject of sexual harassment, so we can do almost anything, he
would interpret our behaviour by any way but sexual harassment. He could think
that we are stupid clowns, or that we are funny. He could think anything, but
the idea that he is the subject of sexual harassment wouldn't cross his mind.
No way.

On the contrary women could interpret _any_ our behaviour as a sexual
harassment. You have no chances: women on average have higher verbal
intellect, so if you choose one at random, there is more than 50% likelyhood
that she is more able to find sexual harassment in your words than you.

